# I came looking for a Mead recipe....



## Daisy

Would it be OK if some Mead recipes where posted here? 

I have a recipe page where I post, I'll give credit...


----------



## rainesridgefarm

bring it on!!!


----------



## Zeke

arent there different kinds of mead ??
Zeke


----------



## txbeeguy

Here's my 'Blackberry Mead' recipe that's pretty tasty:
--
Yeast: Gervin Wine Yeast - Varietal E
Ingredients: 
2 tsp Yeast Energizer (tot. for 7 gal)
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient per gallon
4 tsp Citric Acid (tot. for 7 gal)
Technique:
Made up a yeast starter by rehydrating yeast in 50 ml water with sugar sprinkled on and a pinch of yeast energizer. It started in about 15 minutes and then mixed this with almost a quart of weak must.
Used 22 lbs of fresh honey for a 7 gal must (3.14 lbs per gal). 
Initial O.G.: 1.122
Racked onto 7 lbs of blackberries (thawed, smushed blackberries)
Racked off blackberries two months later. 
Final O.G.: 1.008 or 15% alcohol by volume.
--
A couple of side notes.
The Gervin Varietal E yeast is hard to find in the U.S. - it's an English yeast and could possibly be ordered over the internet. (If anyone finds out how to do this, would you please be so kind as to inform me?). I received my yeast directly from an English friend. Champagne yeast could possibly be substituted but your specific gravity readings would undoubtedly be different than what is sited above.
Also, don't be in a hurry to rack AND bottle. It will produce lees for months - multiple demijohn (carboy) rackings will be required.
--
General mead making notes: 
Yes, there are an endless ways to make mead. The mead I've described is technically called a Melomel (that is, a mead made with fruits). Mead making takes a long time - actually, it's the ageing to maturity that takes so long. That's probably one reason home brewing mead is not so popular today as home brewing beer or wine making. This particular recipe is "drinkable" after about six months but taste great after about two years. I'm now down to just four 1.5 liter bottles from '97. 
Mead goes through three fermentation steps:
1) the initial, very fast fermentation which usually completes within one to three days (again, depending on what recipe you use). This is the stage that ferments out the 'low level' sugars.
2) the second fermentation (for mead) takes several weeks to months to complete. Depending on the recipe (i.e., how much honey was used, what yeast was used, etc.), this second fermentation can take six months to complete. In it, the mid-level sugars are fermented out and lees will be produced but not on the same scale as the initial fermentation.
3) the third fermentation is a very long and slow process in which the high level sugars are {finally} fermented. This is why it's advisable to let your must stay in the demijohn until this last fermentation has completed. (Otherwise the punt of your wine bottles will be cover with the smallest, "dust-like" lees, over time). Those very fine lees are the result of the high level sugars being fermented in the bottle. Of course, it would be best to let your mead spend five years in an oak barrel...but who can afford those? <g>


----------



## BEEn Stung

That seems like a lot of work for just wine.

Has anyone out there run mead through a still? How are the results


----------



## Daisy

Thanks Tex, 

How'd you know my favorite wine was blackberry?

Tehe,

True. Right On Bro.


----------



## txbeeguy

BEEn Stung,
Not that much work; mostly "waiting" (and waiting and then waiting some more...). What little work there is, is right up front when you first mix up the must and that's only two or three hours worth. 

Since distilling is against federal law all across the country, I rather doubt you'll get *anyone* to admit to that!


----------



## Michael Bush

>by sultry wenchs who reply to untoward advances with a sharp backhand. 

You have a frustrated imagination...


----------



## txbeeguy

Sounds like a description of the "great meadhalls" of Beowulf fame (AD 600s).


----------



## BEEn Stung

You are right no beekeeper would make home brew.















However you may have met someone, who you forgot the name of, that knows all about it.
Just one generation back "everybody" made home brew. At least out in the country they did. I think that is why the fruit jar was invented.


----------



## BEEn Stung

I have never tried mead. Is it served hot. Like hot brandy or "GLUKWEIN"?
The perfect setting would be when ariving a the cabin after a cold day of deer hunting or ice fishing.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>What is the appropriate setting for drinking mead? Are we supposed to wear a particular costume? I envision large rough-hewn wooden tables, torches lighting the great hall, wild game piled high, and mead served up in copper tankards by sultry wenchs who reply to untoward advances with a sharp backhand. 


Been there, done that, It's called THE SOCIETY FOR CREATIVE ANACHRONISM, a non-profit educational group that recreates the midevil time period.

A good secondary setting is around the campfire where bards entertain with song and story.

Duke William V'tavia
KSCA, OL, etc.


----------



## txbeeguy

BEEn Stung, 
In some cases, you don't even have to go one generation back! (...so I've been told).
-- 
I've always kinda thought that mead should be served chilled (like a white wine). However I think in reality, in the epic poem of Danish warriors (Beowulf), I suspect it was just served "room temperature". The poem does describe some really mean drunks - even to the point of murders in meadhall brawls being quite common.


----------



## beekeeper28

I thought mead was served to newlyweds, which they would consume for one month to insure a male child. By this I would reason that the setting for drinking mead would be away from the big hall in a private chamber, lighted by pure beeswax candles, served in a goblet, ........


----------



## txbeeguy

You're refering to how the term, "honeymoon" was coined....hummm...a different kind of fight to the death...(and in some ways, much more costly!). :::grin:::


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>I thought mead was served to newlyweds, which they would consume for one month to insure a male child.


Correct, the drinking of honey wine/mead for a complete moon cycle = honeymoon


----------



## wfarler

>I've always kinda thought that mead should be served chilled (like a white wine). >However I think in reality, in the epic poem of Danish warriors (Beowulf), I suspect it was just served "room temperature". 

Room temperature in Denmark is roughly 45 degrees. :^). Lived one year in Oslo, Norway where a dorm sized refrigerator was standard. After a few months I realized the main refrigerator was what we in the US refer to as a 'balcony'. Drinks were served room temperature because anything else would resemble a frozen concoction.


----------



## ikeepbees

I've always thought that mead tastes better chilled, although refrigerator temperatures are a bit too cold, as with good beer. Is that what they call cellar temperature?

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## txbeeguy

The mental image I always conger up for these meadhalls was a bunch of Vikings returning to their favorite meadhall after a long, hard day of raping, pillaging and plundering. And there in this long "great hall" is a roaring fire blazing away in the fireplace at one end of the building (while the other end of the building was nearing subzero temperatures). And then some Viking picks his nose or makes a snide remark about some other Vikings "wench" and before you know it, theres a knife fight going on that wouldve put Jim Bowie to shame. As cheers are raised and the mead is splashing around in various tankards, other Vikings are taking bets as to who will end up dead that particular night. 

(yeahyeah. Ive know Ive got a warped mind!)


----------



## BEEn Stung

Best I can determin from thes posts. Mead works the opposite on newleweds then on other people.








I will have to see how it works on my bride of 50+ years.


----------



## sugar bandit #2

Hello,
I recently purchased my first mead kit from brushy mountain. I've got my first batch brewing and need to rack in a couple of days per/instructions. The kit has a drain on the bottom of the fermentation bucket. Is this where you rack off the sediment from? Is there much sediment to rack off in mead that totally uses honey (13lbs) and no fruit? 
Thank you


----------



## txbeeguy

I'm not familiar with the "mead kit" you bought so I'm not really sure about the bottom drain plug you've described. (Sounds like that's the intent of it, however). The main objective is to not leave the mead in long standing contact with the sediment (lees). The technique I use, is to use a small, flexible suction tube and suction (rack) the mead off the lees into a new container. 
The drain plug is just a hole in the bottom of the container, right? [i.e., it doesn't have any kind of tube that would tend to raise the "drain level" above the level of the sediment?] If it's just a hole in the bottom of the container, then it sounds like the idea is to drain off the lees and leave the mead in the original container. This container uses an 'airlock', right?
A mead made from just straight honey may produce more sediment than you might expect - or, at least, than "I" expected! Of course this is a very subjective judgment, as to how much you expect. Obviously, adding some fruit, greatly increases the amount of sediment. But even without any fruit added, you'll get a fairly good coating of lees developed over time. As I mentioned earlier, mead fermentation is a very slow process (that is, after the initial, fast fermentation that occurs). In a glass container (like a carboy or demijohn), the lees appear almost like dust in the bottom of the fermenting vessel. Even the slightest movement of the fermenting vessel will cause the lees to be disturbed and a small "dusty" cloud will be stirred up (this will settle again, after several hours or a day). This is why old wine bottles have the 'punt' formed in the bottom of the bottles. Back before the days of high pressure micro-filtering, (note: most "modern" wine bottles no longer have a punt), the punt allowed the lees to settle at the bottom of the bottle and made it easier to pour off the wine without getting the lees in the glass.
Good luck on your first mead!


----------



## sugar bandit #2

Thanks for the info texbeeguy!
The fermintation bucket with the kit has a small spigot about 2"up from the bottom bottom of the bucket and no tube inside the bucket.I'm assuming this 2" space at the bottom is where the lees will settle.The kit has a screw type lid with a gasket and a hole at the top where the air-lock (half filled with water) goes. I think a glass caraboy would be better at checking the sediment level than this plastic fermintation bucket.Per the instructions you drain off the mead into another bucket (leaving the lees behind) clean out the lees in the fermintation bucket and pour the mead back in, close with lid and re-instal the air lock. Seems simple enough.
Thank you 

[This message has been edited by sugar bandit #2 (edited November 08, 2003).]


----------



## mattoleriver

Hi, first timer here. I don't yet Have bees so I have been lurking (and learning) for a few months.
"The fermintation bucket with the kit has a small spigot about 2"up from the bottom bottom of the bucket and no tube inside the bucket." What you are describing sounds more like a bottling bucket than a fermenter. The mead/wine/beer is usually fermented in a 6.5 gallon bucket or carboy (glass water bottle) then racked (transfered) to the 5 gallon bottling bucket at bottling time. The lees/trub stays behind in the fermenter. A short hose is attached to the spigot and the beverage is dispensed into the individual bottles through the spigot. I've omitted a few things for the sake of brevity. I have not used a bottling bucket as a fermenter because mine seeps through the spigot. In the time that it takes to ferment the beverage a little seepage can make a mess and create a real opportunity for infection if you bottle through the spigot. I've spoken to other homebrewers who have not had that problem. 
A really good source of information is the rec.crafts.meadmaking newsgroup.
George


----------



## sugar bandit #2

Thanks for the infor George,
The fermintation bucket that came with my kit doubles as a bottle filler. I could see how problems could ocur with this plastic spigot in the future. I will purchase some glass caraboys when I save up a little. I'm sure that whatever you pour the mead into while you clean out the lees will have to be sterile before the racked mead goes back in. This kit also uses additional campden tablets when its time to bottle. I'm facinated by the whole learning process. I've got much to learn and really appreciate the advice.
Thank you


----------



## WeaverBro

Yup, glad to hear the various inputs on mead. I've made 4 baches over the last 5 years or so......and I have a few general comments: Making mead w/o boiling the wort retains the floral goodness we'all appreciate; Mead only gets better w/ age (but they're hard to keep your hands off 'em); and finally, there's nothing more satisfying then enjoying your own mead, made from your own honey, at night after completing a long day of bee work!!!


----------



## dickm

I don't want to stimulate club envy but our club has a honey and mead tasting meeting each year. Did you know some honey can actually taste like molasass. (sp. I give up!) ANYWAY, we had 10 or so mead makers with their wares and it was an education. One beekeeper gave us some 12yr old mead. I left in good spirits.

Dick Marron


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

> Making mead w/o boiling the wort retains the floral goodness we'all appreciate;

I don't understand why anyone WOULD boil.


----------



## Barry

I've only had mead one time and I thought it was a bit strong in an unpleasant sort of way. Maybe too much carbonation. I love sherry so I don't mind some kinds of strong. Perhaps we could set up something where members could sell there mead one battle at a time so some of us could try different ones.

- Barry


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Might be a legal problem there with selling alcohol. Perhaps trading glass bottles (with some mucky substance inside), or bartering would be ok?


----------



## ScottS

Selling without a license is definitely illegal. Importation via shipping is even illegal in many states. Though it happens all the time - shiping "yeast samples" for example, with the mead being incidental to the yeast.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

> Importation via shipping is even illegal in many states. 

I know crossing state lines is a problem.

My X and I were going to an SCA event in KC Mo when we got pulled over by a State Trooper. He saw the two cases of wine coolers that my wife would never leave home without through the back glass and asked where we were going. I didn't know where he was going with that question at the time, so I said KC. He pressed and asked which side, I answered Ks. That was the right answer as he said that he would have taken the alcohol if I had answered Mo.


----------



## Guest

Sugar 2, you do have a bottling bucket. They'll work fine for a primary but I'd recommend going to LHBS and getting a length of transer tubing instead of just opening up and letting it run into the next vessel, preferable a carboy. Important to not splash and aerate during the transfer (or really anytime after primary fermentation begins to slow). I assume your instructions also stressed and discussed sanitation! Once my schedule slows I'll be glad to share some recipes I've enjoyed... I'll also look up my records of links. Be aware as you search online that many, perhaps most recipes have been posted by enthusiastic, well-meaning folks who may not have posted the follow-up that their mead may have tasted like solventy cough syrup. There are already a number of clearly experienced folks here off of whom we can bounce ideas and recipes to proof for glaring problems or to offer suggestions for ease, enjoyability, and experimentation.

Aging on the lees (the sediment) has detractors and advocates... for some the nutty complexity of autolysis (yeast breakdown) is desirable. Some strains even can contribute flavors that are deliberately cultivated by autolysis (Lalvin D-47 Cotes-du-Rhone is noted for tropical fruit notes, for example). This comment may start an avid dialog, as folks tend to feel one way or the other. I tend to rack meads when I feel it's time during the extended conditioning, rather than on a strict schedule.

------------------
Ben Brewcat brewing in Lyons, CO


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,

I've found my first, very small bottle of mead. It was from the meadery in Boulder, Co and cost $34!!!. Looks like I will have to make it rather than buy it.

Importing any form of alcohol into Wyoming is illegal. All alcohol must come through the government warehouse and is distributed to the retailers. Seems like alcohol fuels more than just cars in Wyoming :> )

Regards
Dennis


----------



## nursebee

Barry, you are welcome to come to my house and I will cahnge your mind on the meads!

If anyone knows the laws better than I, perhaps a mead exchange could be arranged. Might have to plan it years in advance though... Selling of homebrew is against the law for sure though. FOr those that make mead or want to learn more about it, I would suggest getting involved with a local homebrew club (main focus might be beer). THrough my local club I have learned about competitions. For judging, an experienced judge is paired with someone new. Volunteer to judge the meads! AS a beekeeper or meadmaker you will be recognized as an assset for this task. Here in NC there are 7 comps a year with one of these being only meads. I think I also saw a nationwide mead comp like MEADFEST which after the real judging was done, the exhibit hall was opened up to allow folks to sample everything. My guess is that a homebrew comp you will get to sample more of the wild (prickly pear cactus, hot pepper) meads as opposed to good commercial examples.


----------



## GaSteve

I heard on the radio of a law they're trying to pass that will make it legal to purchase wine on the internet. Apparently the big alcohol distributors (and perhaps a few state governments) are fighting it tooth and nail. If it passes, perhaps that will ease some of the interstate restrictions and make more things like a mead exchange possible. Although since there is no actual purchase with an exchange, I'm not sure how that would be illegal anyway.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

>Although since there is no actual purchase with an exchange, I'm not sure how that would be illegal anyway.

I BELIEVE that it has to do with interstate transportation, the REAL no no.

I have to deal with B.A.T.F.& E. agents when they do audits at my store. They are fond of the fact that they deal with possession, not ownership. They tag the person who physically has the goods during the ACT, no matter who ownes the goods.


----------



## roger eagles

Mead does run good in a still.Make sure yew throw the 1st half cup away or burn it cause thats the stuff that gives ya thne head acke,


----------



## RonS

I still live in Germany for two more months. Here, mead and honey wine are very popular. Mead is sold at almost all the fests along with the wine (grape and honey), especially during Christmas season. At Castle Ronneburg, near Hanau, a medieval Christmas market is held every year. There must be at least five vendors selling different types of homemade mead. It is like a wine-tasting event for me. Of course, I have yet to make it past the first three without assistance. The mead here is very strong, but flavorful. Often, it is flavored with heirloom-type herbs. I did not realize that it is so rare in the States. I also did not realize that it is so difficult and time-consuming to produce. It is not expensive here, but after reading the postings, it should be.

------------------
Novice Hobbyist


----------

